# SR+ owners and first trip



## jamesEarl15 (Mar 27, 2019)

For all my SR+ owners, how was your first "true" trip in your car? How long was your trip and did you wish after your trip was over that you would've upgraded to one of the LR models? I think there may be some range anxiety but with a planned trip, everything should be fine. I also think alot of people would like to know that question as well since we have massive amounts of new owners. We all know that the 240 miles is almost not ideal that you would get on a road trip but it should be more closer to 210-220.

Thoughts on it?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This post seems relevant:



bblattz said:


> Just finished a 800 mi roadtrip in my SR+. Started at 100% then ran it down to 9-10% SOC before charging back to 80% at each supercharger. Found the M3's computer a bit overzealous with stops (like it suggested a 5 min charge in downtown Chicago - no thanks). Otherwise, the supercharger network is plentiful and charged up in about 45 min each time. Some superchargers seemed faster than others for no particular reason (120kw advertised stations). Occasionally got some crazy fast speeds for a period of time like 460 mi/hour. Most superchargers seem to be at nicer destinations than your average gas station which is an added bonus.
> 
> With the exception of road noise, this is a great road trip car!
> 
> Would be curious to know if a software locked SR charges to 90% at same speed as a SR+ to 80%. Would make buying the SR+ unnecessary based on range solely.


----------



## frjps (Apr 8, 2016)

jamesEarl15 said:


> For all my SR+ owners, how was your first "true" trip in your car? How long was your trip and did you wish after your trip was over that you would've upgraded to one of the LR models? I think there may be some range anxiety but with a planned trip, everything should be fine. I also think alot of people would like to know that question as well since we have massive amounts of new owners. We all know that the 240 miles is almost not ideal that you would get on a road trip but it should be more closer to 210-220.
> 
> Thoughts on it?


So I'm still on just a couple day trip with my SR+ & so far so good. I have learned that it's far better to let the SOC run down to 10-20% so that it charges much faster, then to charge to maybe 60 or 70% before hitting the road again. In other words, make more frequent stops at superchargers but spend a lot less time there.

I also have found Abetterrouteplanner.com to be really good at helping to plan a trip as you can add several waypoints & tell it how much charge you want to have at your destination, etc. It took a few minutes to figure out the settings but it's pretty easy once you see how it works.


----------



## kort6776 (Apr 30, 2019)

as long as you stick to routes with superchargers the length of trip isn't important, where the limited range models have issues is when there is any deviations away from the network.


----------



## kort6776 (Apr 30, 2019)

frjps said:


> So I'm still on just a couple day trip with my SR+ & so far so good. I have learned that it's far better to let the SOC run down to 10-20% so that it charges much faster, then to charge to maybe 60 or 70% before hitting the road again. In other words, make more frequent stops at superchargers but spend a lot less time there.
> 
> I also have found Abetterrouteplanner.com to be really good at helping to plan a trip as you can add several waypoints & tell it how much charge you want to have at your destination, etc. It took a few minutes to figure out the settings but it's pretty easy once you see how it works.


FWIW: what you have learned is a well known practice of driving the bottom of the battery on long trips. a battery with a low SOC will charge a lot faster than a battery with even a 50% soc. 
the car's trip computer is quite accurate on estimating how ling you'll need to charge in order to make it to your next stop. the only things that skew the estimates are climatic conditions and sometimes severe elevation changes. for example if you need to drive on a colder day into a strong headwind with grade increases I'd buffer the suggested charge by at least 20-30% more.


----------

